# Reversing light/rear view camera



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

My Apache 725 has just developed a fault with the reversing light/rear view camera only working intermittently. Checked with Autotrail and told to check the wiring at the back of the light and follow it through to the electrobloc. After that was informed its then a Fiat problem. The wiring looks OK to the electrobloc and then becomes almost inaccessible. Could the problem be at the gearbox end with some kind of switch. Please keep any suggestions simple if possible.

Thanks
John


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon John,

Auto-Trail don't install Schaudt Elektroblocks, they use Sargent Electrical systems for all their wiring systems, and Armour automotive who supply the multimedia equipment.

I would reccomend that you contact Sargent either through their website: http://sargentshop.co.uk/Technical-Support or by calling them on 01482 678981.

They are helpful, but don't always answer the phone, so leave a message and they will call you back.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good afternoon John,
> 
> Auto-Trail don't install Schaudt Elektroblocks, they use Sargent Electrical systems for all their wiring systems, and Armour automotive who supply the multimedia equipment.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris

Spoke with Sergents and they confirm nothing to do with them, and that it is a Fiat problem.

Spoke with Fiat and they state their warranty only lasts 2 yr(just out of warranty) and want £70 +VAT to investigate the problem. Then there will be a charge for repair. Looks like I'll be trying a local auto electrician.

Regards
John


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon John, 

It may be worth having a chat to your supplying dealer who may be able to look after you.

At least the conversation confirmed the course of action you need to take, which is a benefit of sorts and saves you the cost of having the Auto-Trail parts inspected.

Fiat are likely to put the diagnostics machine on your van first and foremest to check for any issues flagged in the ECU, and work from there. 

If you know a good reccomded auto sparky, then I'm confident he'll resolve it for you.

Let us know how you get on.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good afternoon John,
> 
> It may be worth having a chat to your supplying dealer who may be able to look after you.
> 
> ...


Do you mean the one that insisted on charging me £40 to secure some wiring that was hanging down. :lol: :lol:


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

That does sound a tad excessive for something so simple  Perhaps someone else then :lol:


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

There will be a reversing light switch somewhere on the gearbox.
This is where I'd start.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

I have just spoken to our technician, who has advised that its also possible the feed could have been taken from the fuse box as there is a feed available here. However the wiring differes from Euro 4 and Euro 5 models.

Regards,
Chris


----------

